# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  :. تفضلووا مع بيسوو وحملوو قصص للجوال .:

## بيسان

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اهلين وسهلين فيكم يااحلى اعضااء..
كيف حالكم ان شااء الله بخير..
حنا الحين في موسم الصيف واجازه وزهق 
جااء ع بالي اسووي لكم شي من ابدعاتي المتواضعه
وخطر على بالي
:. تفضلووا مع بيسوو وحملوو قصص للجوال .: 
وجااري التنفيذ الفكره وعندي مجموعه كبيره فوق 50 قصه 
فخلكم تستفيدووا وضيعوا وقتكم بالمفيد والجديد
ووعدكم القصص مو مكرره
بس نبي تفااعلكم وحضووركم المشجع
والله يوووفق الجميع
تحيااتي اختكم
 :amuse: بيسان :wink:  بيسوون  :wink: بيسونه  :wink: بيسوو :wink:  بيبووو :noworry:

----------


## بيسان

وراح ابدا بقصه
أتعلمين ! ... أي حـزن يبعـث المطر
  
 :amuse: تحيااتي.. بيسوو :noworry:

----------


## بيسان

القصه الثانيه بعنوان
:. رحلة العمر .:

  
 :amuse: تحيااتي.. بيسوو :noworry:

----------


## بيسان

القصه الثالثه بعنوان
:. رواية بنات الرياض .:
 
 :amuse: تحيااتي.. بيسوو :noworry:

----------


## أمل الظهور

*بيسانوووه ،،بسه ،،بيسوشه* 

*حبوبة الهلاوس ،، صيدلانية المستقبل <<نسيتي هالمسميات* 

*مشكوره ياقلبي على القصص الحلوه* 

*باين عليهم جناااااااااااااااااان مررررررره* 

*يسلموو يالغلا* 

*وننتظر المزيد*

----------


## بيسان

ههههههههههههههه
تعددت الاسماء والمقصود واحد احم احم<< لاتخليني انكبر عليش املووشه
الجنان توواجدش خيتوو في صفحتي 
وان شااء الله بعد مااشوف التفااعل راح نتاابع
مشكوووووووووره يالغلا ع الحضوور
والتحميل وننتظر رايش بعد القراءه
الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه
وبالتوفيق
 :amuse: تحيااتي.. بيسوو :noworry:

----------


## Princess

واااو يسلموو يالغلا بيسوو من متى واني خاطري اقرى رواية بنات الرياض عقب الضجه اللي سوتها شفتها على النت بعدة مواقع بس ياحلاها بالجوال .  :rolleyes: . واقراها ما قبل النوم   :amuse: << اللي يسمعش اميرروه تنامي على الكي بورد اصلا خخ  :wink: 
تسلمي غناااتي ويعطش الف مليون عاافيه
جهود لا عدمناها 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## بيسان

هلا والله بااكشنت شله الهلاوس
الله الله امرووشه مشررفه ياامحلها هالفرحه
هههههه ايه والله خيتوو حتى اني اديت بيتنا بس عشان يشتروها لي وشروها 
بس بصراحة مااحسيتها روعه زي ضجتها
بس هي حلووه 
ان شااء الله تستمتعي في قراءتها
وانتظري جديدي يالغلا
والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه ع التشريف
وبالتوفيق
 :amuse: تحيااتي.. بيسوو :noworry:

----------


## بيسان

وينكم يالحلووين وين التفااعل
بحط جديدي
وان شااء الله نشووف تفاعل مو 65 زائر وردين بس
 :amuse: تسلمووا اعزاائي امور وامول :noworry: 

******
القصه الرابعه بعنوان
:. عيون فارس .:
 
 :amuse: تحيااتي.. بيسوو :noworry:

----------


## بيسان

القصه الخامسه بعنوان
:. هذي وردة للهوى هذي جروحك عطني روحي سيدي او خذها روحك.:
  
 :amuse: تحيااتي.. بيسوو :noworry:

----------


## بيسان

القصه السادسه بعنوان
:. ( أيـــام فــرحـي .. و حـــزنـي .. و مــعاناتــي ) .: 
 
 :amuse: تحيااتي.. بيسوو :noworry:

----------


## مُزن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم والرحمة والبركات*
*هلا أخت بيسان* 
*مشكووورة ماقصرتي* 
*صراحة قرأت القصص كلهم  ماعدا بنات الرياض ماقريتها >>>بعد الضجة اللي صارت حتى الأجانب في الكلية يسألونا عنها* 
*المهم ننتظر جديدج خيو ترى خلصت قراءتهم وانتظر* 
*وإذا عندج (غارقات في دوامة الحب ) نزليها بسرعه*
*سلااااام*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*لا حرمنا الله من جديدك*
*فكرة روعه*

*يااريت لو ترجعي بيسون*
*وتكملي لينا المجموعه*
*والله توني شايفه الموضوع*
*بنتظار عودتك*



*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## Taka

مشكوره وماقصرتي اختي ...
ننتظر الباقي ...

----------


## زوبه

هلا تسلم ونتظر الجديد

----------


## مـوادع000

مــــــــــــــشكور يالغالي 

وبنتظااار البقيه

----------


## سيد الظلام

يسلمووووو اختي

----------


## النغم انيني

مشكورة بيسونة وننتظر البقية منش يالغالية

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وااااااااو فكرة روعة 
يسلمو يالغالية بسيونة بارك الله فيك
وشكرا على الجهود الروعة
دمتـِ بود

----------


## أبو حنين

هذي اخرتها مافيه قصص !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## الحب مقادير

يعطيك العااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه

----------

